# Mo v Critic Team League - Final Results



## Zain_A24 (May 29, 2020)

Spoiler: Introduction



Hello Everyone

Myself and @Mo_A2244 are planning on doing a tournament spanning across several weeks.
The tournament will involve in individuals competing weekly to gather points. These points will go towards an individual score as well as a team score, Team Critic and Team Mo.

This competition is aimed towards people averaging around 25-30 seconds on 3x3 and are looking to improve. I will be sharing my progress each week similarly to the various other Quest Threads, as well as providing tips on how to improve and algorithms I am learning or planning on learning.

We will also be competing for bragging rights as a result of winning various “awards” including the following:

Winner of the Week
Team of the Week
Best Single
Most Progress Made
And more (feel free to provide some ideas on other “award” categories)
The comps are not currently sponsored and are only to help with personal progression and healthy competition, but may end up being sponsored further down the line.

*How to take part?*
In order to take part:

Post weekly with progress made (recommended) as well as times for each competition (required)
Currently average around 23 – 30 seconds

Based on the people that are interested in the above, they will be assigned one of two teams

Team Critic (me)
Team Mo (@Mo_A2244) – Head over *HERE*

This will also be a great place for our team to post critiques and as the team leader I will be helping all the members throughout the process of improving times (and hopefully help us win some comps)

If anyone is interested in joining, feel free to respond below or through a private message.
Good luck everyone.
Zain – Team Critic

To keep updated on how Team Mo are doing click *HERE*







Spoiler: LEADERBOARDS



This Week:


Overall


Teams Leaderboards


CRITIC VS MO



*Team Critic Updates*​


Spoiler: Quests






Spoiler: Speed Cube Critic






Spoiler: Week 1



Coming Soon





Spoiler: Week 2



Coming Soon





Spoiler: Week 3



Coming Soon








Spoiler: LiamSquirrell






Spoiler: Week 1



Coming Soon





Spoiler: Week 2



Coming Soon





Spoiler: Week 3



Coming Soon








Spoiler: Lk






Spoiler: Week 1



Coming Soon





Spoiler: Week 2



Coming Soon





Spoiler: Week 3



Coming Soon








Spoiler: Thommo






Spoiler: Week 1



Coming Soon





Spoiler: Week 2



Coming Soon





Spoiler: Week 3



Coming Soon








Spoiler: Jacob025






Spoiler: Week 1



Coming Soon





Spoiler: Week 2



Coming Soon





Spoiler: Week 3



Coming Soon








Spoiler: EngineeringBrian






Spoiler: Week 1



Coming Soon





Spoiler: Week 2



Coming Soon





Spoiler: Week 3



Coming Soon









*Overall Updates*​*Competitions*


Spoiler: Week 1: 1st June - 7th June



Scrambles
1 - F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' U L D' F U B U2 L' R'
2 - D2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 U2 R' U2 L R F L2 F' D' B' R' B2 L' U
3 - L B2 R2 B2 F' L2 D2 U2 F D2 B' U2 F2 L R B' R' D' R B'
4 - U2 B' L' U' R2 D' R' L2 U D2 L2 B D2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 B2
5 - F' L2 F L2 F' L2 B' R2 B' F' U2 D' L2 F' R' U' L2 U' F2 L2





Spoiler: Week 2: 8th June - 15th June



Scrambles
1 - U D R' F2 R D R2 F L' R' F2 L F' R B2 L2 U' F' D2 F' D' F' R L2 D
2 - U D F' L' D' B' U2 F U2 F' L F' R' F' L' B F2 R2 U B' D2 B R' F2 D'
3 - F R F R2 D R U' B' L2 R' D F U F U2 L' F L2 R B2 L F R F2 U
4 - F2 R B2 L' F' R D' F B2 D2 L2 D' B D2 B2 L B R' D2 R U' D' B R U'
5 - D2 U2 R U L' R2 F' L B R2 B' D R' L' D B' F2 D B2 U L R D2 F2 B2





Spoiler: Week 3: 15th June - 21st June



Scrambles
1 - F R' L' U R' L U2 R2 U2 D R F2 R L' U' F B' U L R' D' F2 U2 F R2
2 - L' D B' L' F R B F L U D F' R2 L' D F' L2 B2 R D2 F2 U2 L F2 L
3 - L2 U B' U2 F' L2 D2 F2 L' R2 F' L2 B' D2 F' B U2 R' D U B L' D' U2 L2
4 - F R' U R' D' B' L2 D F' D U R F R' D U' F2 U2 R' L2 U B2 R L' U
5 - B' L B2 F2 D2 F L' U F2 D2 B' F' L' R B F2 L2 U R D2 U F R L2 F2





Spoiler: Week 4: 22nd June - 28th June



1. L' B' U' L2 B2 D2 L' B F2 U' F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2
2. U2 L' B2 U F' R2 D2 B L R2 B' D2 F U2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2
3. D' B2 L2 R2 D U2 L2 U F2 R2 F U2 R' D L D L U2 F
4. F D2 L' U2 R F2 R D2 F2 L D2 B2 R2 B' R F' D F' L R2
5. F' D' L' F B2 D2 L' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B2 F





Spoiler: Week 5: 1st July to 6th July



1. L B R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 R U F D F D' R2 
2. U L2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U' L2 U' B' R B L2 B' L B' F' U 
3. R F R U2 R' F2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 B2 R2 F' U L' F2 R2 B2 R' 
4. R2 B' U D B' U F R U R L' F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L U2 D2 L 
5. B2 R L2 F D' B L' U' F2 D2 L' B2 R' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U'





Spoiler: Results






Spoiler: Week 1










Spoiler: Week 2



Week 2
Best Singles
1 - SpeedCuberSUB30 - 15.52 (LR Single)
2 - JusteenLei_05 - 16.26
3 - SpeedCuberSUB30 - 16.63

Best Averages
1 - LiamSquirrell - 18.86
2 - SpeedCuberSUB30 - 20.30
3 - JusteenLei_05 -

Best of Team CRITIC:
1 - LiamSquirrell
2 - SpeedCuberSUB30
3 - Zain_A24

Best of Team MO:
1 - JusteenLei_05
2 - Mo_A2244
3 - JTM007





Spoiler: Week 3



Best Singles:
1 - SpeedCuberSUB30 - 10.368 (LR Single - awaiting confirmation)
2 - LiamSquirrel - 11.540
3 - Mo_A2244 - 14.690

Best Averages
1 - Mo_A2244 - 17.43 (Average Record)
2 - SpeedCuberSUB30 - 18.27
3 - LiamSquirrell - 18.41

Team of the Week - TIE (Both gained 36 PTS)
Winner of Team Critic - SpeedCuberSUB30 (15PTS)
Winner of Team Mo - Mo_A2244 (18 PTS)





Spoiler: Week 4



Coming Soon





Spoiler: Week 5



Coming Soon





Spoiler: Week 6



Coming Soon






*AWARDS*


Spoiler: Week 1



Best Singles: -
1 - Mo_A2244 - 16.13
2 - LiamSquirrel - 16.86
3 - Mo_A2244 - 17.39

Team of the Week - CRITIC (52 PTS)
Winner of Team Critic - LiamSquirrel (18 PTS)
Winner of Team Mo - Mo_A2244 (15 PTS)





Spoiler: Week 2



Best Single -
Team of the Week -
Winner of Team Critic -





Spoiler: Week 3



Best Single -
Team of the Week -
Winner of Team Critic -



*STATS*



Spoiler: Speed Cube Critic



Comps Competed -
Best Position -

More to come





Spoiler: USERNAME 2



Comps Competed -
Best Position -

More to come





Spoiler: USERNAME 3



Comps Competed -
Best Position -

More to come





Spoiler: USERNAME 4



Comps Competed -
Best Position -

More to come





Spoiler: USERNAME 5



Comps Competed -
Best Position -

More to come



Bar Chart Animation Race[/spoiler][/SPOILER]


----------



## Mo_A2244 (May 29, 2020)

Can't wait to hold this competition, starts on Monday 1st June! See you then everyone!


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 29, 2020)

I'm gonna go ahead and plug the cult-off










Cult Competition!!


Turn in what event you did, what cult you are a part of, and your results. The winning cult gets bragging rights! The competition will be open for 10 days! 2x2 scrambles: 1. F' U2 F R F2 U' R F U' 2. U F U' F R F' R2 F' R' 3. F2 U' F U R2 F U2 R' F 4. R2 F2 U' R F2 U R2 U' F' 5. F2 U R2 U' F U2...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 29, 2020)

aww this sounds really fun but I am too fast to do it


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 30, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and plug the cult-off
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't notice that.

We are looking for people at a similar speed to ourselves, which will allow us to help each other progress. Fortunately we have the contacts to have awesome prizes in the future, but we just want to see how many people are interested at this early stage. I would join the cult-off, but don't have a specific manufacturer in mind.

Google Form now up and running. If you know anyone around the 20 to 30 second range, feel free to direct them to this link:









Application to Join The Ultimate Cubing League


Ultimate Cubing League - aimed to help cubers compete with people at similar levels and share tips on progression. https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/the-ultimate-cubing-league-starting-1st-june.77609/ Let me know you have completed the form by commenting on the following post...




docs.google.com





Also updated the opening post with further details and samples of some visuals, as well as some minor adjustments to format. Currently looking for a minimum of 6 members to get the competition up and running.


----------



## ProStar (May 30, 2020)

Can't do it(averaging 15-16 rn), but I hope everyone participating has fun!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 31, 2020)

I'm in. My stats are below, if you're running low on members for either group I'm willing to be placed on either team.


----------



## JTM007 (May 31, 2020)

I'm glad to be in this competition, how does the timing work? It it an honestly system or do we need to record our solves?


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 31, 2020)

JTM007 said:


> I'm glad to be in this competition, how does the timing work? It it an honestly system or do we need to record our solves?


We are relying on honesty since I dont think cheating will affect much. It's all about progression although it is good to have some healthy competition here and there such as this league.

You seem to be in team Mo. You are welcome to post here although there is a separate thread for team Mo as well, which is in the opening post.

Best of luck.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 1, 2020)

The scrambles for Week 1 are now up. We have until Sunday 7th June to complete the scrambles and post our times and average. At the moment we are sticking with just 3x3 but may see opportunities to expand to other events in future.
Best of Luck




Spoiler: Scrambles - Week 1



1 - F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' U L D' F U B U2 L' R' 
2 - D2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 U2 R' U2 L R F L2 F' D' B' R' B2 L' U 
3 - L B2 R2 B2 F' L2 D2 U2 F D2 B' U2 F2 L R B' R' D' R B' 
4 - U2 B' L' U' R2 D' R' L2 U D2 L2 B D2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 B2 
5 - F' L2 F L2 F' L2 B' R2 B' F' U2 D' L2 F' R' U' L2 U' F2 L2


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 1, 2020)

Can I just fill the form and do the scrambles and post my time(for the scrambles given above) here?
Also is registration open?

*EDIT: I have registered now.I have some questions:
1.Should I just post the times for the scrambles given above?
2.Which team am I on?
3.What else do I have to do?*


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes. I am open to registrations until the middle/end of this week.
Simply post them here or send me a message with the solve times and average.

I'll try my best to ensure the teams are as even as possible, but the more the merrier..


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 1, 2020)

Do I have to send any video?
Also pls tell: 
*1.Should I just post the times for the scrambles given above?
2.Which team am I on?
3.What else do I have to do?*


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 1, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Do I have to send any video?
> Also pls tell:
> *1.Should I just post the times for the scrambles given above?
> 2.Which team am I on?
> 3.What else do I have to do?*



1 - No video is required, although they can be posted for critiques to help with improvement and progression
2 - The team will be determined very shortly, you are more than welcome to make a choice
3 - Feel free to ask any questions on how to improve here. If you are willing to post a short paragraph or a few sentences each week to this forum about your progression and what you are currently practising, that would be great. Other than that, feel free to keep an eye on this thread and I will be constantly updating it with statistics and visuals (just recently added point system and leaderboard design)

I hope you enjoy.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 1, 2020)

Can I be in Team Critic??


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes, you can, @Zain_A24 will sort that out for you!


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 1, 2020)

Can I post my times now??


Spoiler



My times are good according to what I posted in this thread of mine: 








Goal to become Sub-15 On 3x3


Guys This is my first thread. Please help......I average about 25 seconds on 3x3. I know full 1-Look PLL and 35 algorithms of 1-Look OLL. So guys please help me to become Sub-15. What Should I do?




www.speedsolving.com






> Self promotion though


.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes of course you can. However, you'll have to wait until everyone have posted there times for a result.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 1, 2020)

Guys these are my times.(I am not lying.)
*Ao5: 21.62*
Times:
1. 22.34
2. 21.23
3. 23.11
4. 20.99
5. 21.30
I am very  and  at my times.


----------



## Ayce (Jun 1, 2020)

My current Ao100 is 20.25 I have submitted the form (I don't have facebook) Can I still compete @Zain_A24


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 1, 2020)

Ayce said:


> My current Ao100 is 20.25 I have submitted the form (I don't have facebook) Can I still compete @Zain_A24



Your times are looking good, almost _too good. _

I would recommend hanging tight for now. Currently working on getting this league format to a larger group of cubers since it has already been received very well. Just trying to keep it towards cubers how are around 20 to 30 seconds (I understand you have an ao100 of 20.25 but would probably be consistently be getting times in the sub-20 range).

I'll follow up with details on how to take part in "The Leagues" very soon. I'll be happy to help you progress, feel free to let me know if you have any
questions on certain areas of improvement.

EDIT: I would recommend taking a look here - https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/the-leagues-all-speeds-welcome-qualifying.77635/


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 2, 2020)

When will the results be announced?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 2, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> When will the results be announced?



By Monday of the next League Week ie. (a day after the end of the competition week)


----------



## brododragon (Jun 2, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> (I am not lying.)


Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Thanks for letting us know!


I get the criticism dude.
Funny though.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 6, 2020)

Week 1 results...I might be setting the bar too high, this is ~3 seconds faster than I've managed in the weekly forum comp. 

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-05 (solving from 2020-06-05 19:39:27 to 2020-06-05 19:45:00)
avg of 5: 22.84

Time List:
2158. 23.91[1 - F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' U L D' F U B U2 L' R'] @2020-06-05 19:39:27 
2159. 30.60[2 - D2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 U2 R' U2 L R F L2 F' D' B' R' B2 L' U] @2020-06-05 19:41:14 
2160. 21.95[3 - L B2 R2 B2 F' L2 D2 U2 F D2 B' U2 F2 L R B' R' D' R B'] @2020-06-05 19:43:01 
2161. 22.57[4 - U2 B' L' U' R2 D' R' L2 U D2 L2 B D2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 B2] @2020-06-05 19:44:03 
2162. 22.04[5 - F' L2 F L2 F' L2 B' R2 B' F' U2 D' L2 F' R' U' L2 U' F2 L2] @2020-06-05 19:45:00


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 7, 2020)

Reminder that today is the *last day* to compete for *Week 1 *of the Cubing League.

My Times:
1 - 20.34
2 - 22.42
3 - 29.18 (bottled it)
4 - 23.32
5 - 20.41

*Average - 22.05*

I will be posting the leaderboard and stats for Week 1 on Monday. Details on qualifying for *The Cubing League* also coming very shortly...


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 7, 2020)

My times for the week:
1) 16.13
2) 17.39
3) 19.59
------------> (Good times)
4) 26.05
5) DNF (12.01)
------------> (Not so good times.)
Ao5 = 21.01


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi guys, i did my solves on Monday, but thought not to post them as wanted to give an update on how I've been getting on over the first week.
Started my week off by reviewing some OLL algorithms. It's something I've never looked into before as 2 look oll has been enough for me. As i want to get faster, i feel that it was a good starting point to scrape off some seconds. After a few days of doing some solves i came to the conclusion that it wasn't so much of my oll taking up time, but my cross +1. i began realising more often that i am looking at my cross as I'm solving rather than doing it intuitively. So i spent the rest of my week trying to trust my instinct and just solve and not look at my cross. After many failed attempts i began to bring my times down, getting under 20 on some of them. Every now and then i'd mess up a solve completely and completely stuff up the cross. But, I'm only going to learn by practicing. anyway, here are my times. I did get some very lucky solves, i do admit.

1. 21.81
2. 26.30
3. 17.57
4. 18.19
5. 16.86

ao5: 19.19

Good luck to everyone else in the competition. Although its not the exact same, it is my first time competing in a cubing event. Thank you


----------



## JusteenLei_05 (Jun 9, 2020)

3x3: 21.55 = 23.59, (18.39), 20.43, (25.25), 20.63

Here is my Times for Week 1
Btw I use Roux. Last week I average 25 seconds. I know I'm late


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 9, 2020)

Just out of curiosity, when will the new scrambles be posted?


----------



## JTM007 (Jun 10, 2020)

When are you going to post the results of the first week up? And when are you going to put the scrambles up for week 2?


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 10, 2020)

LiamSquirrell said:


> Just out of curiosity, when will the new scrambles be posted?





JTM007 said:


> When are you going to post the results of the first week up? And when are you going to put the scrambles up for week 2?


The scrambles will be posted later today. However, some people haven't put in their times so we can't have the results to you yet.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 10, 2020)

Just updated the opening post with the results as well as Week 2 scrambles. I will provide a summary here:



Spoiler: Week 1 RESULTS






Spoiler: OVERALL LEADERBOARD









Spoiler: TEAM LEADERBOARD











Spoiler: AWARDS



Best Singles
1 - Mo_A2244 - 16.13
2 - LiamSquirrell - 16.86
3 - Mo_A2244 - 17.39

Best of Team CRITIC:
1 - LiamSquirrel
2 - SpeedCuberSUB30
3 - Zain_A24

Best of Team MO
1 - Mo_A2244
2 - JusteenLei_05
3 - Gelignite16





Spoiler: CURRENT RECORDS



League Records
League Record Single (LR)
1 - Mo_A2244 - 16.13
2 - LiamSquirrell - 16.86
3 - Mo_A2244 - 17.39

League Average Record (LAR)
1 - LiamSquirrel - 19.19
2 - Mo_A2244 - 21.01
3 - JusteenLei_05 - 21.55



Congratulations to LiamSquirrell for winning Week 1 as well as setting the current League Record Average of 19.19.
Congratulations to Mo_A2244 for getting Silver, as well as setting the League Record Single of 16.13 (close to his PB)


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 11, 2020)

Times for Week 2 Scrambles:
Ao5: 20.301
1. 22.135
2. 16.630(14.630+2)
3. *15.517 *
4. 22.137
5. *22.992*


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 14, 2020)

Week 2 results, I choked. DNF solve 2 with an incorrect U perm and a +2 on the final solve. I also uploaded some solves for critique yesterday. https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/the-solve-critique-thread.36865/page-55

1 27.31
2 DNF
3 27.13
4 21.12
5 25.67+


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 14, 2020)

My times for the week:
1) 17.87
2) 19.67
3) 22.09 
4) 26.07
5) 26.64

Ao5 - 22.61


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello again, week 2, very draining week for me. Been training a lot so i've been very achy. Fortunately, i did my solves straight after training, so my eye was in and in peak condition. pulled some good times, but from looking at previous posts, nowhere near the fastest. managed to pull in consistently, only just breaking the sub 20 barrier by hairs. Hadn't been cubing consistently in days and have been playing around with new buys towards the end of the week, so things are becoming sloppier. Hopefully that changes with the new scrambles coming in next week. 

1. 18.59
2. 20.66
3. 18.92
4. 18.99
5. 18.66

Ao5: 18.86

Same as last week, good luck everyone. Nice to see improvements. Shows we are working well as a community to help each other learn and improve as a collective.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 14, 2020)

*My Times:*
1 - 25.32
2 - 20.71
3 - 20.09
4 - 24.77
5 - 19.09

Average -* 21.86*

Still awaiting some results from a couple of people for Week 2. Results will be posted a soon as everyone has completed the scrambles.
Scrambles for Week 3 will be posted on Monday 15th.


----------



## JusteenLei_05 (Jun 15, 2020)

Ao5: 20.91
(16.26)
(24.41)
21.09
20.94
20.70

~Roux
This is for week 2


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 15, 2020)

Week 3 Scrambles are now up.

Results of Week 2 are pending. Just waiting on a couple of people to enter their times. Best of luck.



Spoiler: Week 3 Scrambles



1 - F R' L' U R' L U2 R2 U2 D R F2 R L' U' F B' U L R' D' F2 U2 F R2
2 - L' D B' L' F R B F L U D F' R2 L' D F' L2 B2 R D2 F2 U2 L F2 L
3 - L2 U B' U2 F' L2 D2 F2 L' R2 F' L2 B' D2 F' B U2 R' D U B L' D' U2 L2
4 - F R' U R' D' B' L2 D F' D U R F R' D U' F2 U2 R' L2 U B2 R L' U
5 - B' L B2 F2 D2 F L' U F2 D2 B' F' L' R B F2 L2 U R D2 U F R L2 F2


----------



## JusteenLei_05 (Jun 15, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-15
avg of 5: 20.124

Time List:
1. (22.386)
2. 21.342
3. 21.070
4. (17.487)
5. 17.959

~Roux
This is for Week 3. I'm trying to improve my F2B because I'm sub 12 at it. But in easy scrams I get Sub 20 singles. Btw I live in the Philippines that's why my time is different.


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 15, 2020)

Okay, i am too excited not to post this! i've been cubing since 9am this morning non stop. Solving Sq 1, pyraminx, 2x2 and 3x3. Thought id smash out my week 3 scrambles because i was getting good times! little did i know, i'd pull off a new PB!!! To be fair, i did get a PLL skip, but oh my god, i was spinning in circles!!!

1. 18.41
2. *11.54 (PLL skip)*
3. 18.57
4. 18.25
5. *21.26*

Ao5: 18.41

Absolutely blown away with the results!!! I'd like to apologise to anyone who feels i am too quick for this group. I can promise each and every one of you, i was a sub 25 when this competition began. I have worked my ass off to get here and finally after 10 years of cubing i am getting roughly consistent sub 20's.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 16, 2020)

I want to say two things.
1. JusteenLei your CsTimer background looks amazing can u tell me what u did to the background?
2. When will the Week 2 Results be posted?


----------



## JusteenLei_05 (Jun 16, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> I want to say two things.
> 1. JusteenLei your CsTimer background looks amazing can u tell me what u did to the background?
> 2. When will the Week 2 Results be posted?


Copy and paste this url:


https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn%3AANd9GcT2k4ZMLeB8MNDS9N6af336Kwdt65-B1u1iR8VLF6t-08JQH292&usqp=CAU



Then go to display and find background image. Then paste the url


----------



## JTM007 (Jun 18, 2020)

When are results going to be posted for round two?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 18, 2020)

JTM007 said:


> When are results going to be posted for round two?



Thanks for pointing it out. I was just waiting on one more result but it seems like I will have to go ahead without it unfortunately. Should be up by tomorrow morning (in the UK). It is pretty close.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 19, 2020)

Week 2 Results are now up.



Spoiler: Week 2 Results



Week 2
Best Singles
1 - SpeedCuberSUB30 - 15.52 (LR Single)
2 - JusteenLei_05 - 16.26
3 - SpeedCuberSUB30 - 16.63

Best Averages
1 - LiamSquirrell - 18.86
2 - SpeedCuberSUB30 - 20.30
3 - JusteenLei_05 - 

Best of Team CRITIC:
1 - LiamSquirrell
2 - SpeedCuberSUB30
3 - Zain_A24

Best of Team MO:
1 - JusteenLei_05
2 - Mo_A2244
3 - JTM007





Spoiler: Week 2 Leaderboards



This Week:


Overall


Teams Leaderboards


CRITIC VS MO




Huge congrats to LiamSquirrell for winning his second week in a row, collecting a max score of 36 points. SpeedCuberSUB30 has set the League Record Single of 15.52 and LiamSquirrell has set a new League Record Average of 18.86 (although these will soon change)

Good luck to everyone competing in Week 3, which we have until Sunday to compete in.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 19, 2020)

It seems most of us are posting times considerably faster than the original 25-30s range.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 19, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> It seems most of us are posting times considerably faster than the original 25-30s range.



I agree, although this may come down to extensive practise and progression. Even though the target audience was set at 20 - 30 seconds, I certainly did not expect times to hit the levels that they have, with many of us producing singles in the 16s and 17s.

I would also recommend competing in The Leagues, which will separate cubers based on their qualifying times, that way cubers will be paired up with those of similar speeds, link can be found here:









The Cubing Z-League


[/SPOILER] [/SPOILER]




www.speedsolving.com





Best of luck with future weeks, we have seen a lot of progression in many cubers, and despite not having a lower average this week, you have produced some very strong singles throughout the competition. It is still early days, and I will not be surprised if cubers in the 25 to 30 range produce sub 20 singles by the end.


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 19, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> It seems most of us are posting times considerably faster than the original 25-30s range.


In the introduction, it begins by saying 25-30 then proceeds to say 23-30. Granted, i am somewhat sub 20, its because i have trained and practiced hard over the past few weeks. Same goes for others under the 23-25 second mark. We joined to show progress, and here we are progressing. If times aren't coming down, it shows we've made no progression


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 19, 2020)

LiamSquirrell said:


> In the introduction, it begins by saying 25-30 then proceeds to say 23-30. Granted, i am somewhat sub 20, its because i have trained and practiced hard over the past few weeks. Same goes for others under the 23-25 second mark. We joined to show progress, and here we are progressing. If times aren't coming down, it shows we've made no progression



And since the averages are only of 5 each week, there will be some cubers that will have some very strong weeks, followed by some weaker averages. Every cuber will have their highs and lows, and hopefully this competition will encourage everyone to continue to practise and make marginal gains regardless of a leaderboard placement or a particularly strong result in one week.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 19, 2020)

Guys after practicing for 4-5 hours of cubing....I tried the week 3 scrambles.
I was getting consistently get 20 or below times when I started the scrambles.
I started..but I did not know that I would pull off a PB.
Ao5: 18.272
1. 20.757
2. 19.629
3. 10.368( 8.368+2) {P.B.} {I had a PLL skip but AUF which I did wrong}{Also the OLL was super easy.}
4. 16.556
5. 18.631


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 19, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Guys after practicing for 4-5 hours of cubing....I tried the week 3 scrambles.
> I was getting consistently get 20 or below times when I started the scrambles.
> I started..but I did not know that I would pull off a PB.
> Ao5: 18.272
> ...



Congrats on the 10.368 solve. I've noticed you do seem to mess up on the faster times, but a potential 8 second solve for a somewhat sub-20 cuber is incredible. I would love to know more about how you managed to execute it, how you did the cross, order of F2L pairs etc. since it must be fresh in your memory at this point. Bearing in mind you were sub-30 just under a few months ago, that is a dramatic level of improvement.

Once again, congratulations on your new PB. I think we could all learn from the techniques you used in the solve, with an F2L of around 5 seconds.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 19, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Guys after practicing for 4-5 hours of cubing....I tried the week 3 scrambles.
> I was getting consistently get 20 or below times when I started the scrambles.
> I started..but I did not know that I would pull off a PB.
> Ao5: 18.272
> ...


Sounds like something that happened to me:





+2d my PB.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 20, 2020)

Just a reminder that Week 2 will be ending tomorrow (Sunday 21st June). Best of luck everyone. This is going to be a very interesting week...


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 20, 2020)

Guys I will try to do the reconstruction on my Youtube channel.
It is Galacatic Cubing.(Video might take a week or 2.)








Galactic Cubing


Guys this is a cubing channel.I will try to post daily content. livchfcbvr




www.youtube.com


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 20, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Guys I will try to do the reconstruction on my Youtube channel.
> It is Galacatic Cubing.(Video might take a week or 2.)
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. If you could give us a little more information before the end of the week that would be great. Didn't realise you had a YouTube channel, some more great content for me to watch.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 20, 2020)

I will be posting some interesting content in the near future.
Till now everything is just about beginner's method.
But I will post some good quality content in the near future.

Guys This is off-topic but today when I was going for a pb.
I got another 10 second solve.
The time was 10.957(Not my PB but close)
I practiced around 4 hours before getting this time.
The scramble was easy.(Pll skip and easy Oll)
And not even a +2.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 20, 2020)

LiamSquirrell said:


> Okay, i am too excited not to post this! i've been cubing since 9am this morning non stop. Solving Sq 1, pyraminx, 2x2 and 3x3. Thought id smash out my week 3 scrambles because i was getting good times! little did i know, i'd pull off a new PB!!! To be fair, i did get a PLL skip, but oh my god, i was spinning in circles!!!
> 
> 1. 18.41
> 2. *11.54 (PLL skip)*
> ...





Zain_A24 said:


> Congrats on the 10.368 solve. I've noticed you do seem to mess up on the faster times, but a potential 8 second solve for a somewhat sub-20 cuber is incredible. I would love to know more about how you managed to execute it, how you did the cross, order of F2L pairs etc. since it must be fresh in your memory at this point. Bearing in mind you were sub-30 just under a few months ago, that is a dramatic level of improvement.
> 
> Once again, congratulations on your new PB. I think we could all learn from the techniques you used in the solve, with an F2L of around 5 seconds.





SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Guys This is off-topic but today when I was going for a pb.
> I got another 10 second solve.
> The time was 10.957(Not my PB but close)
> I practiced around 4 hours before getting this time.
> ...


Definitely glad to see improvement from everyone through this competition. Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 21, 2020)

My times - Week 3:
1 - 15.85
2 - 20.21
3 - 14.69
4 - 22.75
5 - 16.23
*Average - 17.43*
My Progress:
I have to admit, this has been my strongest average, reaching my personal best! The personal best being of 14.69! I have made a lot of progress throughout this week so I am glad that I achieved my personal best. How did I do this? Well, seeing as though @Username: Username: challenged me to learn full PLL in a day on my status, I ended up learning 3 algorithms in a day which I had never done before. Along with this, in my PB solve, I managed to get a PLL that I knew, so I 'spammed' TPS (turns per second) on that algorithm and managed to achieved a sub 15 solve. The F2L algorithms were fairly easy, but would've been even quicker if I had learnt Intuitive F2L fully, meaning I would've made some pairs a lot quicker, however, the speed of my turns made up for that.

This has been my best week so far of the competition, completing an average under 18 seconds, seeing as though I am sub 23, this is a big achievement for me. However, I can not yet fully say that I am sub 20, but with practise, hopefully, this'll come soon!
I also realised how well everyone is improving throughout weeks of this competition so i'd like to say a well done to everyone who is competing, and an even bigger well done for those who have actually improved throughout this as well. Good Job!


Averages:
Week 1 - 21.01
Week 2 - 22.61
Week 3 - 17.43

A bit all over the place but an improvement nonetheless!

Happy Cubing!
MoTheCuber


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 21, 2020)

My solves for Week 3:
1 - 18.83
2 - 26.50
3 - 19.76
4 - 18.80
5 - 22.49

AVERAGE - 20.36

Week 1 Average - 22.05
Week 2 Average - 21.86
Week 3 Average - 20.36

Marginal gains...

Just waiting on @Gelignite16, @EngineeringBrian, @Big Aces @JTM007 and @Luke Terzich

Best of luck to everyone this week.
Thus far, it is quite close up at the top.


----------



## JTM007 (Jun 22, 2020)

I was looking forward to participating in this but in doing it no more because the results aren't getting posted up so it seems like no one is taking it serious anymore.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 22, 2020)

JTM007 said:


> I was looking forward to participating in this but in doing it no more because the results aren't getting posted up so it seems like no one is taking it serious anymore.


Hello JTM007. Results for Week 2 were posted several days ago. Since it is the start of week 4, I am working on posting week 4 scrambles and week 3 results.


----------



## JTM007 (Jun 22, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Hello JTM007. Results for Week 2 were posted several days ago. Since it is the start of week 4, I am working on posting week 4 scrambles and week 3 results.


I can't seem them. It says coming soon


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 22, 2020)

JTM007 said:


> I can't seem them. It says coming soon





Zain_A24 said:


> Week 2 Results are now up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It must have got buried under the new posts. I'll update the opening post with the details.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 22, 2020)

Week 4 Scrambles


Spoiler: Week 4: 22nd June - 28th June



1. L' B' U' L2 B2 D2 L' B F2 U' F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2
2. U2 L' B2 U F' R2 D2 B L R2 B' D2 F U2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2
3. D' B2 L2 R2 D U2 L2 U F2 R2 F U2 R' D L D L U2 F
4. F D2 L' U2 R F2 R D2 F2 L D2 B2 R2 B' R F' D F' L R2
5. F' D' L' F B2 D2 L' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B2 F



Week 3 results will arrive shortly. Just waiting on a couple of people.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello Everyone,
Me and @Zain_A24 are working on some new visuals.
You can find them here
Let us know what you think about them and whether or not we should use them in the competition.

Hello Everyone,

My 3rd Week Progress:
This week was the best week of this competition for me, and hopefully for other people too. Some people got Personal Bests, some got Personal Best Averages such as myself. This is an in-depth progress report about my progress through this week, this week being the best week I had.

To begin with, I would like to mention how @Username: Username: pushed me to learn the rest of PLL in one day, the rest of PLL being 5 or 6 algorithms, these being the G Perms, which I learnt last due to their difficulty and how 'annoying' they're to some people, including myself. Along with this, I am going to learn the N permutations last, again.. due to their difficulty. However, I had learnt 4 of the 5 or 6 algorithms that I needed to learn in one day. Unfortunately, that did not happen in one day, however, I am still close to learning full PLL and moving onto (finally) the OLL algorithms, some of which I already know.

In addition to this, I came across someone named @Zubin Park who told me our (me and @Zain_A24) reviews were good, which gave me the 'moral boost' that I needed to do my times the next day.

Fast forward to the next day, and I pick up my Meilong 3x3, and begin to do some times. The times were decent, good even as they reached sub 20 sometimes and sometimes sub 23.

However, when I thought to begin the times for the week, no way did I expect my best average of 5, a Personal Best of 14.49 and a potential weeks 1st place! I was amazed at the improvement that I had achieved, however, I am not yet fully sub 20, which hopefully I will achieve by the end of July!

Fast forward to today and Week 4 scrambles are up here.
I wonder what I will get???

Also, a great congratulations to @LiamSquirrell and @SpeedCuberSUB30 who both got their personal bests in competition:
LiamSquirell achieving an 11.54 time and SpeedCuberSUB30 getting a 10.37+ (a potential 8 second solve!).

Again, a big well done to everyone who has improved throughout this competition!

Keep Cubing!
Mo_A2244
#MoTheCuber


----------



## Zubin Park (Jun 22, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My 3rd Week Progress:
> This week was the best week of this competition for me, and hopefully for other people too. Some people got Personal Bests, some got Personal Best Averages such as myself. This is an in-depth progress report about my progress through this week, this week being the best week I had.
> ...


Glad to see that I gave you the motivation to keep going!


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 22, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> Glad to see that I gave you the motivation to keep going!


I agree, your feedback truly was amazing about our reviews @Zubin Park


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 23, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Also, a great congratulations to @LiamSquirrell and @SpeedCuberSUB30 who both got their personal bests in competition:
> LiamSquirell achieving an 11.54 time and SpeedCuberSUB30 getting a 10.37+ (a potential 8 second solve!).


Thanks Mo.



Mo_A2244 said:


> Let us know what you think about them and whether or not we should use them in the competition.


Dude,it's great but if you could add my name that would be better.

Also pls post week 3 results...it's Tuesday now.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 23, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Dude,it's great but if you could add my name that would be better.


Sorry, I didn't realise you weren't there, I will definitely update that.



SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Also pls post week 3 results...it's Tuesday now.


We were waiting on a few people, however, Week 3 Results wilk be posted soon, with or without their times.


SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Thanks Mo.


Your welcome, your time was amazing as well as the time @LiamSquirrell did.



SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Dude,it's great but if you could add my name that would be better.


I have updated the 'moving animation leaderboard' and included your name @SpeedCuberSUB30

I have updated the leaderboard with Week 3 RESULTS!
You can find it here


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 23, 2020)

Week 3 RESULTS:


Spoiler: Highlights



Week 3 was certainly very interesting. We saw many cubers beat their personal bests and even beat some League Records in the process.

Main Highlights of Week 3
- SpeedCuberSUB30 10.368 Single
- LiamSquirrell 11.540 Single
- Mo_A2244 League PB 14.690 Single
- Gelignite16 pulling away from mid-field

- Mo_A2244 Beating the League Average Record - 17.430 (previously held by Liam Squirrell - 18.86 Week 2)
- Gap closed to only 6 PTS between top two
- Both teams TIE this week, each gaining 36 PTS.





Spoiler: Results



Best Singles:
1 - SpeedCuberSUB30 - 10.368 (LR Single - awaiting confirmation)
2 - LiamSquirrel - 11.540
3 - Mo_A2244 - 14.690

Best Averages
1 - Mo_A2244 - 17.43 (Average Record)
2 - SpeedCuberSUB30 - 18.27
3 - LiamSquirrell - 18.41

Team of the Week - TIE (Both gained 36 PTS)
Winner of Team Critic - SpeedCuberSUB30 (15PTS)
Winner of Team Mo - Mo_A2244 (18 PTS)





Spoiler: Leaderboards







I have also put together the Top 100 Singles of the leagues so far:


Spoiler: Top 100 Singles




#NameWeekTime1​SpeedCuberSUB303​10.368​2​LiamSquirrell3​11.54​3​Mo_A22443​14.69​4​SpeedCuberSUB302​15.517​5​Mo_A22443​15.85​6​Mo_A22441​16.13​7​Mo_A22443​16.23​8​justeen.dioso.052​16.26​9​SpeedCuberSUB303​16.556​10​SpeedCuberSUB302​16.63​11​LiamSquirrell1​16.86​12​Mo_A22441​17.39​13​JusteenLei_053​17.487​14​LiamSquirrell1​17.57​15​Mo_A22442​17.87​16​JusteenLei_053​17.959​17​LiamSquirrell1​18.19​18​LiamSquirrell3​18.25​19​justeen.dioso.051​18.39​20​LiamSquirrell3​18.41​21​LiamSquirrell3​18.57​22​LiamSquirrell2​18.59​23​SpeedCuberSUB303​18.631​24​LiamSquirrell2​18.66​25​Zain_A243​18.8​26​Zain_A243​18.83​27​LiamSquirrell2​18.92​28​LiamSquirrell2​18.99​29​Zain_A242​19.09​30​Mo_A22441​19.59​31​SpeedCuberSUB303​19.629​32​Mo_A22442​19.67​33​Zain_A243​19.76​34​Zain_A242​20.09​35​Mo_A22443​20.21​36​Zain_A241​20.34​37​Zain_A241​20.41​38​justeen.dioso.051​20.43​39​justeen.dioso.051​20.63​40​LiamSquirrell2​20.66​41​justeen.dioso.052​20.7​42​Zain_A242​20.71​43​SpeedCuberSUB303​20.757​44​justeen.dioso.052​20.94​45​SpeedCuberSUB301​20.99​46​JusteenLei_053​21.07​47​justeen.dioso.052​21.09​48​EngineeringBrian2​21.12​49​SpeedCuberSUB301​21.23​50​LiamSquirrell3​21.26​51​SpeedCuberSUB301​21.3​52​JusteenLei_053​21.342​53​LiamSquirrell1​21.81​54​EngineeringBrian1​21.95​55​EngineeringBrian1​22.04​56​Mo_A22442​22.09​57​SpeedCuberSUB302​22.135​58​SpeedCuberSUB302​22.137​59​JTM0072​22.19​60​SpeedCuberSUB301​22.34​61​JusteenLei_053​22.386​62​Zain_A241​22.42​63​Zain_A243​22.49​64​EngineeringBrian1​22.57​65​JTM0071​22.63​66​Mo_A22443​22.75​67​SpeedCuberSUB302​22.992​68​SpeedCuberSUB301​23.11​69​JTM0072​23.31​70​Zain_A241​23.32​71​Gelignite162​23.381​72​Gelignite162​23.465​73​justeen.dioso.051​23.59​74​EngineeringBrian1​23.91​75​Gelignite162​23.938​76​Gelignite161​23.95​77​justeen.dioso.052​24.41​78​Zain_A242​24.77​79​Gelignite163​25.036​80​justeen.dioso.051​25.25​81​Gelignite161​25.31​82​Zain_A242​25.32​83​Gelignite162​25.321​84​EngineeringBrian2​25.67​85​Gelignite163​25.677​86​JTM0071​25.98​87​Mo_A22441​26.05​88​Mo_A22442​26.07​89​LiamSquirrell1​26.3​90​JTM0071​26.32​91​Zain_A243​26.5​92​JTM0072​26.52​93​Gelignite163​26.602​94​Gelignite161​26.62​95​Mo_A22442​26.64​96​Big Aces2​26.73​97​Gelignite163​26.899​98​EngineeringBrian2​27.13​99​Gelignite162​27.15​100​EngineeringBrian2​27.31​



This data can also be found on this Google Sheet:








Top 100 Singles


Sheet1 #,Name,Team,Week,Time 1,SpeedCuberSUB30,CRITIC,3,10.368 2,LiamSquirrell,CRITIC,3,11.54 3,Mo_A2244,MO,3,14.69 4,SpeedCuberSUB30,CRITIC,2,15.517 5,Mo_A2244,MO,3,15.85 6,Mo_A2244,MO,1,16.13 7,Mo_A2244,MO,3,16.23 8,JusteenLei_05,MO,2,16.26 9,SpeedCuberSUB30,CRITIC,3,16.556 10,SpeedCuberSUB30,...




docs.google.com


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 23, 2020)

I got another PB!


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 23, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Best Singles:
> 1 - SpeedCuberSUB30 - 10.368 (LR Single - awaiting confirmation)


What does 'LR Single - awaiting confirmation' mean?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> What does 'LR Single - awaiting confirmation' mean?



I'm assuming League Record


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 23, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> What does 'LR Single - awaiting confirmation' mean?


If im guessing correct, i think because of how quickly you done it, they want confirmation on your moves and notations.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 23, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> What does 'LR Single - awaiting confirmation' mean?





ProStar said:


> I'm assuming League Record



That is correct. It is the fastest single of the leagues thus far.


LiamSquirrell said:


> If im guessing correct, i think because of how quickly you done it, they want confirmation on your moves and notations.



Yes. Since the solve was done with such a level of deviation from his other times as well as everyone else's solve on the same scramble, it makes sense to follow up to verify its credibility.

@SpeedCuberSUB30, we spoke briefly in a private message and I hope you found my follow-up response informative and insightful, if not I shall provide a quick recap here. 

To use X Cross, keyhole, multislotting at around 20 seconds is amazing. To have completed F2L within 5 seconds is all the more impressive, and if you spotted AUF that would have been even more outstanding. The solve was around 48 hours after Liam's impressive 11 second solve, so I am just making sure this solve was valid so that it is not taking anything away from Liam's amazing achievement, and I want to confirm that it was pure luck that the execution was a simple one, including events such as pre-made F2L pairs or lookahead during inspection etc.

Many Thanks
Zain - Speed Cube Critic


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 24, 2020)

So guys here is the reconstruction:


Zain_A24 said:


> 3 - L2 U B' U2 F' L2 D2 F2 L' R2 F' L2 B' D2 F' B U2 R' D U B L' D' U2 L2



y // Inspection
F R' D2 R' D' L2 // cross
y' L' U L y' L U L' U L U' L' // 1st Pair
y U' L' U2 L2 U L' // 2nd Pair
U' L' U L // 3rd Pair
y L' U2 L U' L' U L // 4th Pair
U' M' U M U2 M' U M // OLL
U // PLL/AUF

Total Moves(including rotations) = 44
So TPS= 4.4 TPS
*Guys please don't reply saying that this is impossible...How can I have a TPS of 4.4 but guys I need you to tell that after practicing for about 5 hours...I was desperate for a good time.*


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 24, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Someone here to reply????


solution doesn't work


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 24, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> So guys here is the reconstruction:
> 
> 
> y // Inspection
> ...


I don't think the reconstruction works, I think there is an error with your 2nd F2L Pair.




SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Someone here to reply????


Please be patient, I am sure there are a lot of people active on these forums but they would be less inclined to respond if the user asks for a response merely 27 minutes after the previous.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 24, 2020)

Sorry guys corrected it now try it. 
I had written L instead of L' and L' instead of L.


Zain_A24 said:


> Please be patient, I am sure there are a lot of people active on these forums but they would be less inclined to respond if the user asks for a response merely 27 minutes after the previous.



Sorry for that.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 24, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Sorry guys corrected it now try it.
> I had written L instead of L' and L' instead of L.
> 
> 
> Sorry for that.



No problem.

Based on *THIS,* it is still not working.
End State:
​


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 24, 2020)

The solution is 42 moves with 4 rotations so Idk how you got to 44.
Your TPS was not 4.4, it was 42/8.36 = 5.02 TPS
If you would count the rotations you had 46/8.36 = 5.50 TPS



Zain_A24 said:


> No problem.
> 
> Based on *THIS,* it is still not working.





SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> y U' L' U2 L2 U *L'* // 2nd Pair


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 24, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> The solution is 42 moves with 4 rotations so Idk how you got to 44.
> Your TPS was not 4.4, it was 42/8.36 = 5.02 TPS
> If you would count the rotations you had 46/8.36 = 5.50 TPS



Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 24, 2020)

end state:


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 24, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> The solution is 42 moves with 4 rotations so Idk how you got to 44.
> Your TPS was not 4.4, it was 42/8.36 = 5.02 TPS
> If you would count the rotations you had 46/8.36 = 5.50 TPS


Thanks for the correction.
Also now for the final time I have corrected it....Try it now.


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 24, 2020)

Beautiful solve! I hate using anything but white on bottom. Are you colour neutral?


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 24, 2020)

Guys pls can someone give me their email...I wanted to share something but
This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors. 
this is coming.



LiamSquirrell said:


> Beautiful solve! I hate using anything but white on bottom. Are you colour neutral?


No

Guys I made something...If u like it I will add more names..Pls tell








MoVsCritic


A Flourish story by Parth Agrawal



public.flourish.studio




Inspired by Mo

Also Mo can u pls share the data for the flourish studio file that u made... I want to add it to THIS .


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 24, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Guys I made something...If u like it I will add more names..Pls tell
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am sure something like this can be made in Excel and I'm not sure the data is completely accurate. A very strong attempt nonetheless and I like your initiative. Since I have all the data in an Excel file which autopopulates, it wouldn't be too difficult for me to create further visuals by making a graph / using flourish / using PowerPoint's "morph" transition etc. . Feel free to let me know what you would like me to include. I am currently working on a "dashboard" style visual in which the highlights of the week are condensed onto a single page, containing leaderboards, best singles and other pieces of data I have collected over the weeks.

Kind Regards.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 24, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> The solution is 42 moves with 4 rotations so Idk how you got to 44.
> Your TPS was not 4.4, it was 42/8.36 = 5.02 TPS
> If you would count the rotations you had 46/8.36 = 5.50 TPS



5 TPS is pretty good, I average around 3 TPS and I average 15 on 3x3. When I get 5+ TPS I usually get around 8-10, so getting 5 TPS is pretty rare for me. I have to be able to plan pretty far in inspection and just have easy lookahead, although to be fair my lookahead is pretty bad for someone my speed


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 24, 2020)

Zain Should I delete my forum??
Pls tell..
Are you angry at me??


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 24, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Please be patient, I am sure there are a lot of people active on these forums but they would be less inclined to respond if the user asks for a response merely 27 minutes after the previous.



I'll let the people decide. Personally not a fan of copying, as I've mentioned in my "plagiarism rant", it is up to you to do what's right.

Kind regards.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 24, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I'll let the people decide. Personally not a fan of copying, as I've mentioned in my "plagiarism rant", it is up to you to do what's right.
> 
> Kind regards.


U tell if u say then I will delete it.


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 24, 2020)

Have i missed something? What's happened?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 24, 2020)

@SpeedCuberSUB30 got a 10 and when Zain checked it out since it was LR and really fast for someone his speed(also he was getting averages below the cutoff point) he started freaking out about how no one believed him and that he practiced for 204292402424094249 hours straight so he was desperate for a good time. Fatj said that the solve was 5 TPS and I said that's really good for his speed, much better than what I get(I avg 15). Now @SpeedCuberSUB30 has created a low effort knockoff of this for 15-25 second solvers


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 24, 2020)

Outside of this, i managed to get a sub 10. Wrote down all my moves. I'll have to look back but think it was 38 moves. How do you work out tps? How many moves / time? And i dont understand if people are getting antsy? Sub 10 solves can be traced back. For little amounts of moves and fast tps, it should be easily trackable. So anything half decent should be recorded anyway. For both forum posting and saved personally. I posted my sub 10 moves on a private message. Can post the scramble here if anyone wants to give it a go?


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 24, 2020)

I'd love to give it a go, see what I can achieve with a sub 10 scramble.


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 24, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> I'd love to give it a go, see what I can achieve with a sub 10 scramble.



Here is the scramble. And my solution 

Scramble was: R2 B' F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 B' R' F2 L2 D U' R' D

Yellow on top
Blue on front

Cross: D R' D L D' U' l' U l
First pair: y R U' R'
Second pair: U2 R' U R
third pair: U L' U L
Fourth pair: U L U' L' U L U L'
OLL: F R U R' U' F'


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 24, 2020)

So, I tried the scramble and got a 20.13 solve which is decent but could be better.
Congratulations on you PB by the way @LiamSquirrell (assuming that was your PB?)


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 24, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> So, I tried the scramble and got a 20.13 solve which is decent but could be better.
> Congratulations on you PB by the way @LiamSquirrell (assuming that was your PB?)


Oh yes, major pb!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hello Everyone.

I would be interested in finding out about your current and best averages and singles. Here are mine:


I will work on a "stats" section analysing everones averages and how they compare since I think that will be a useful piece of information.

Also a reminder that Week 4 will be ending on Sunday this week. I have also decided on making this League last 6 Weeks, and those that competed are more than welcome to continue in Season 2, where the results are refreshed and more competitors are added. Best of luck everyone.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 26, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I would be interested in finding out about your current and best averages and singles. Here are mine:
> View attachment 12704
> ...


Will surely compete in Season 2.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 26, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Will surely compete in Season 2.


We will have to see whether or not you fit the requirements for Season 2. Glad you are enjoying the competition.
Also note that this is a session I made in the month of June, and since the start of June, I have only done 114 timed solves. I would be interested in knowing how many solves you guys do each week / month / session.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Jun 26, 2020)

CubedGuy said:


> Hi guys I am new here.. I was told to join this league by SpeedCuberSUB30.
> Guys pls tell me my team..and what I have to do.
> 
> I would prefer to be in Team Mo





SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Hi CubedGuy...for the Team u will have to talk to @Zain_A24
> 
> @Zain_A24 pls help this new guy or he/she will lose interest in the comp ( I think).
> Also when is someone going to post their result for week 4.... I dont have time to practice... I'll try for an average of 200 on Sunday and then will post my results.


I have a feeling that these people are the same people


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 26, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> I have a feeling that these people are the same people



That's what I thought as well. Strange activity from both sides. SpeedCuberSUB30 claims that this is not the case and I guess that is enough for me...?


----------



## Zubin Park (Jun 26, 2020)

Questionable lol


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 26, 2020)

Guys pls dont distrust me... I am not that CubedGuy
I just did what Zain did when I was asking for tips on becoming sub 20.(He told me to join this league.)


Zain_A24 said:


> We will have to see whether or not you fit the requirements for Season 2. Glad you are enjoying the competition.
> Also note that this is a session I made in the month of June, and since the start of June, I have only done 114 timed solves. I would be interested in knowing how many solves you guys do each week / month / session.


What do you mean by if I fit the requirements?
Also I try to do 200-300 solves per week.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 26, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Guys pls dont distrust me... I am not that CubedGuy
> I just did what Zain did when I was asking for tips on becoming sub 20.(He told me to join this league.)
> 
> What do you mean by if I fit the requirements?
> Also I try to do 200-300 solves per week.



Will need to make sure that all the Season 2 competitors are at the same level so that it is as fair as possible.
I can see why some people think you are CubedGuy, and I don't blame them.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 26, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Will need to make sure that all the Season 2 competitors are at the same level so that it is as fair as possible.
> I can see why some people think you are CubedGuy, and I don't blame them.


Thanks for trusting me.
As far as now we are all at same level.
Nobody has posted times for week 4.
I will be posting them on Sunday as I am busy tomorrow.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 26, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Thanks for trusting me.
> As far as now we are all at same level.
> Nobody has posted times for week 4.
> I will be posting them on Sunday as I am busy tomorrow.



"Trust" is a strong word. I am not blaming you either - just somewhere in the middle. Matters aside, if someone needs help in improving, I provide assistance regardless of who they actually are.

@LiamSquirrell, @SpeedCuberSUB30, @JusteenLei_05 and others, if you could PM me with your results as opposed to posting them here, that would be great. Sometimes when people see strong results, it puts pressure on them to perform at or above the level that other people are currently at, and it also provides with great suspense on who has won in the week. We will then discuss our averages in our "Progress post" after results are posted.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 27, 2020)

cubedguy hasn't spoken much since it got hairy?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 27, 2020)

LiamSquirrell said:


> cubedguy hasn't spoken much since it got hairy?


He no longer exists.


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 27, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> He no longer exists.


Mysterious


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 27, 2020)

LiamSquirrell said:


> Mysterious


I agree, you can no longer view his profile.....
Very mysterious indeed


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 27, 2020)

LiamSquirrell said:


> Mysterious


Indeed,

Matters aside, I will be doing an Ao50 today and was wondering if any of you would like to "compete" to see who gets better stats. It would be good to compare our best Ao5 Ao12 etc to see how they differ. It won't be part of the League, although it would be good practice.


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 27, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Indeed,
> 
> Matters aside, I will be doing an Ao50 today and was wondering if any of you would like to "compete" to see who gets better stats. It would be good to compare our best Ao5 Ao12 etc to see how they differ. It won't be part of the League, although it would be good practice.


Im down for that. I'll be available about half 1!


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 27, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Indeed,
> 
> Matters aside, I will be doing an Ao50 today and was wondering if any of you would like to "compete" to see who gets better stats. It would be good to compare our best Ao5 Ao12 etc to see how they differ. It won't be part of the League, although it would be good practice.


I have got a bit of spare time on my hands today, I am in. However, my results for the Ao50 won't be posted until around half 2, half 3...
Good bit of practise needed.
See you then!


----------



## LiamSquirrell (Jun 27, 2020)

Been sorting my room out as im getting a new pc. So had to move everything off my desk to fit the new monitor and make room. Will have to break out the laptop and do my times on my bed


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 1, 2020)

Week 5 Scrambles are now up.
I have decided that Week 5 will be the last week of Season 1, I will be working on developing a Season 2 for those that missed out previously.



Spoiler: Results



Best Singles:
1 - Mo_A2244- 16.51 (9th Overall)
2 - LiamSquirrell - 16.87 (13th Overall)
3 - LiamSquirrell - 17.74 (17th Overall)

Best Averages
1 - LiamSquirrell - 17.92 (2nd Overall)
2 - JusteenLei_05 - 20.21 (8th Overall)
3 - Mo_A2244 - 22.67 (18th Overall)

Team of the Week - Team Mo (36 PTS)
Winner of Team Critic - LiamSquirrell (18PTS)
Winner of Team Mo - JusteenLei_05 (15PTS)





Spoiler: Leaderboards


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jul 13, 2020)

Is this closed..no one posts.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 13, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

Apologies for the lack of activity. I have been fairly inactive on the forums over the last week or so.

Thanks to everyone that competed in the Mo v Critic League. We have seen a lot of progression in everyone that competed and we very much enjoyed running the competition.

So, who won? Since Week 5 saw poorer turnaround due to a variety of factors, we decided it was best to leave it at Week 4.

Here are the results:


Spoiler: Leaderboards



View attachment 12759
View attachment 12761
View attachment 12762



I thought it would be best to make an overall summary of the leagues:

BEST SINGLES
1 - SpeedCuberSUB30 - 10.368
2 - LiamSquirrell - 11.54
3 - Mo_A2244 - 14.69
4 - SpeedCuberSUB30 - 15.52
5 - Mo_A2244 - 15.85
6 - Mo_A2244 - 16.13
7 - Mo_A2244 - 16.23
8 - JusteenLei_05 - 16.26



Spoiler: FULL LIST




#NameTeamWeekTime1​SpeedCuberSUB30CRITIC3​10.368​2​LiamSquirrellCRITIC3​11.54​3​Mo_A2244MO3​14.69​4​SpeedCuberSUB30CRITIC2​15.517​5​Mo_A2244MO3​15.85​6​Mo_A2244MO1​16.13​7​Mo_A2244MO3​16.23​8​JusteenLei_05MO2​16.26​9​Mo_A2244MO4​16.51​10​SpeedCuberSUB30CRITIC3​16.556​11​SpeedCuberSUB30CRITIC2​16.63​12​LiamSquirrellCRITIC1​16.86​13​LiamSquirrellCRITIC4​16.87​14​Mo_A2244MO1​17.39​15​JusteenLei_05MO3​17.487​16​LiamSquirrellCRITIC1​17.57​17​LiamSquirrellCRITIC4​17.74​18​LiamSquirrellCRITIC4​17.79​19​Mo_A2244MO2​17.87​20​JusteenLei_05MO3​17.959​21​LiamSquirrellCRITIC1​18.19​22​LiamSquirrellCRITIC4​18.24​23​LiamSquirrellCRITIC3​18.25​24​Mo_A2244MO4​18.27​25​JusteenLei_05MO1​18.39​26​LiamSquirrellCRITIC3​18.41​27​LiamSquirrellCRITIC3​18.57​28​LiamSquirrellCRITIC2​18.59​29​SpeedCuberSUB30CRITIC3​18.631​30​LiamSquirrellCRITIC2​18.66​31​JusteenLei_05MO4​18.69​32​Zain_A24CRITIC3​18.8​33​LiamSquirrellCRITIC4​18.82​34​Zain_A24CRITIC3​18.83​35​LiamSquirrellCRITIC2​18.92​36​LiamSquirrellCRITIC2​18.99​37​JusteenLei_05MO4​19.08​38​Zain_A24CRITIC2​19.09​39​Mo_A2244MO1​19.59​40​SpeedCuberSUB30CRITIC3​19.629​41​Mo_A2244MO2​19.67​42​Zain_A24CRITIC3​19.76​43​Zain_A24CRITIC2​20.09​44​Mo_A2244MO3​20.21​45​Zain_A24CRITIC4​20.24​46​Zain_A24CRITIC1​20.34​47​Zain_A24CRITIC1​20.41​48​JusteenLei_05MO1​20.43​49​JusteenLei_05MO4​20.58​50​JusteenLei_05MO1​20.63​51​LiamSquirrellCRITIC2​20.66​52​JusteenLei_05MO2​20.7​53​Zain_A24CRITIC2​20.71​54​SpeedCuberSUB30CRITIC3​20.757​55​JusteenLei_05MO2​20.94​56​JusteenLei_05MO4​20.97​57​SpeedCuberSUB30CRITIC1​20.99​58​JusteenLei_05MO3​21.07​59​JusteenLei_05MO2​21.09​60​EngineeringBrianCRITIC2​21.12​61​SpeedCuberSUB30CRITIC1​21.23​62​LiamSquirrellCRITIC3​21.26​63​SpeedCuberSUB30CRITIC1​21.3​64​JusteenLei_05MO3​21.342​65​LiamSquirrellCRITIC1​21.81​66​EngineeringBrianCRITIC1​21.95​67​JusteenLei_05MO4​21.951​68​EngineeringBrianCRITIC1​22.04​69​Zain_A24CRITIC4​22.08​70​Mo_A2244MO2​22.09​71​SpeedCuberSUB30CRITIC2​22.135​72​SpeedCuberSUB30CRITIC2​22.137​73​JTM007MO2​22.19​74​SpeedCuberSUB30CRITIC1​22.34​75​JusteenLei_05MO3​22.386​76​Zain_A24CRITIC1​22.42​77​Zain_A24CRITIC3​22.49​78​EngineeringBrianCRITIC1​22.57​79​JTM007MO1​22.63​80​Mo_A2244MO3​22.75​81​Zain_A24CRITIC4​22.99​82​SpeedCuberSUB30CRITIC2​22.992​83​SpeedCuberSUB30CRITIC1​23.11​84​JTM007MO2​23.31​85​Zain_A24CRITIC1​23.32​86​Gelignite16MO2​23.381​87​Gelignite16MO2​23.465​88​Zain_A24CRITIC4​23.55​89​JusteenLei_05MO1​23.59​90​Mo_A2244MO4​23.91​91​EngineeringBrianCRITIC1​23.911​92​Gelignite16MO2​23.938​93​Gelignite16MO1​23.95​94​Zain_A24CRITIC4​24.11​95​JusteenLei_05MO2​24.41​96​Zain_A24CRITIC2​24.77​97​Gelignite16MO3​25.036​98​JusteenLei_05MO1​25.25​99​Gelignite16MO1​25.31​100​Zain_A24CRITIC2​25.32​




BEST AVERAGES
1 - Mo_A2244 - 17.43
2 - LiamSquirrell - 17.92
3 - SpeedCuberSUB30 - 18.27
4 - LiamSquirrell - 18.41
5 - LiamSquirrell - 18.86
6 - LiamSquirrell - 19.19
7 - JusteenLei_05 - 20.12
8 - JusteenLei_05 - 20.21



Spoiler: FULL LIST




#NameTeamWeekTime1​Mo_A2244MO3​17.43​2​LiamSquirrellCRITIC4​17.92​3​SpeedCuberSUB30CRITIC3​18.27​4​LiamSquirrellCRITIC3​18.41​5​LiamSquirrellCRITIC2​18.86​6​LiamSquirrellCRITIC1​19.19​7​JusteenLei_05MO3​20.12​8​JusteenLei_05MO4​20.21​9​SpeedCuberSUB30CRITIC2​20.30​10​Zain_A24CRITIC3​20.36​11​JusteenLei_05MO2​20.91​12​Mo_A2244MO1​21.01​13​JusteenLei_05MO1​21.55​14​SpeedCuberSUB30CRITIC1​21.62​15​Zain_A24CRITIC2​21.86​16​Zain_A24CRITIC1​22.05​17​Mo_A2244MO2​22.61​18​Mo_A2244MO4​22.67​19​EngineeringBrianCRITIC1​22.84​20​Zain_A24CRITIC4​22.87​21​Gelignite16MO2​24.24​22​JTM007MO2​25.83​23​Gelignite16MO3​26.39​24​Gelignite16MO1​26.60​25​EngineeringBrianCRITIC2​26.70​26​JTM007MO1​27.12​27​Gelignite16MO4​28.00​28​LkCRITIC1​30.00​29​Big AcesMO2​30.90​




MOST PROGRESSION - LiamSquirrell (-1.27sec)

MOST NOTABLE MOMENTS
5 - Team Critic Victory
4 - Gelignite16 and JusteenLei_05's consistency



Spoiler: TOP 3



3 - LiamSquirrell's 11.540 Single
2 - Mo_A2244's 17.43 Average Record
1 - SpeedCuberSUB30's 10.368 Single (Week 3)



Medal Collection


Bar Chart Animation








Mo v Critic League Season 1


A Flourish data visualisation by Zain



public.flourish.studio





Huge congrats to Liam Squirrell for winning the Mo v Critic League Season 1 with an impressive level of domination, closely followed by Mo_A2244 and JusteenLei_05. Looking forward to Season 2, as well as the Cubing Z League.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 13, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Apologies for the lack of activity. I have been fairly inactive on the forums over the last week or so.
> 
> ...


What a great season with @LiamSquirrell triumphing!


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jul 13, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> What a great season with @LiamSquirrell triumphing!


Congo Liam
When is season 2 starting?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 13, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> This competition is aimed towards people averaging around 25-30 seconds on 3x3 and are looking to improve.


I was wondering if I can join in for season 2? I average around 18, but there have been quite a few 18 averages for people who average 25-30 seconds (Not criticizing or saying that anything was faked, just pointing that out). It's fine if I can't, but I was just curious.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 13, 2020)

Can I join next season?


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jul 14, 2020)

Guys see what I found in JPerm's recent video:






*Edit: I have made a new thread go watch that.








3 Sided PLL recognition


Guys I was learning 2 side pll recognition but it was too much..so I was thinking what about 3 sided PLL recognition. So guys I want some volunteers to help me..because I have no idea what to do.




www.speedsolving.com




*
*EDIT: When is season 3 starting?*


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Aug 5, 2020)

Is the thread closed now?????


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Aug 5, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Apologies for the lack of activity. I have been fairly inactive on the forums over the last week or so.
> 
> ...




Yes


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Aug 6, 2020)

Can I kind of run season 2?


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Aug 6, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Can I kind of run season 2?


We don't feel like giving anyone that responsibilty yet as it's a lot of work to do and at the moment I don't think we need any more help handling this competition. We are THINKING about Season 2 but aren't sure on whether or not to execute it just yet.
Thanks for asking
Mo


----------

